# my soon to be layout



## Fleischmannman (Jun 8, 2013)

g'day guys, just check out my layout idea below and please put some feedback to it(note-its level, not like the numbers say)


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Are you going to have openings in the middle of the width to be able to reach things? At 87 inches wide, it's to far to reach comfortably.


----------



## Fleischmannman (Jun 8, 2013)

yeah mate where the large oval is, will be where the command centre is


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Three questions:
Is this HO scale? 
What program did you use to make this diagram?
On the diagram, there are three tracks at the top, the bottom of three is longer and has a turn out at the end, that connects to the lower tracks, what's the purpose of this turnout? It looks to be too short after the switch to allow traffic and be functional


----------



## Fleischmannman (Jun 8, 2013)

I Am Fasha said:


> Three questions:
> Is this HO scale?
> What program did you use to make this diagram?
> On the diagram, there are three tracks at the top, the bottom of three is longer and has a turn out at the end, that connects to the lower tracks, what's the purpose of this turnout? It looks to be too short after the switch to allow traffic and be functional


yes its ho scale
i used scarm, its free
and its in case i deccide to build some more


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks good then. Good planing.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very interesting layout.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I see a few problems.
1- inside the loop on the upper right where the two tracks come together. There isn't enough room to the right to fit any train or cars.
This will also reverse the train polarity (Wye) at that turn-out.
2- If you are inside the center then you will not be able to reach most of the sidings to uncouple cars.
3- you have a series of sharp 'S' turns going into the upper yard (just above the text. These will give all kinds of problems with keeping the cars coupled and may even cause derailments.
4- you only have a small oval for 'continuous' running. This this enough for you?

What industries are you planning?
What kind of operations?


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't like point to point layouts...I like to have train/s running somewhere while I'm busy working another section. It gets me my fix even while I am working...


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

In the diagram, it looks like you are using snap turnouts and sectional track. You may want to consider regular turnouts ie #4,#6,#8 etc. (non radius divergence) and flex track.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A few observations from looking at the plan.










Say you pull out of a siding down the bottom, follow the (red arrows) all the way around once you get into your circle loop, the only way to get back down to the starting siding down the bottom is to back all the way up?
Also once you get into that circle loop the top yard, you will only be able to pull in (purple arrow) then back out?
At the (green arrow) the tracks look too close?
The (yellow arrow) this switch serves no purpose?

The remaining purple line, why don't you make that a big loop?


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

And OR..And where yellow arrow is..Not sure about that...extend it out to make that usable?


----------

